

Avgrund: a modal concept, designed to show depth - ujeezy
http://lab.hakim.se/avgrund/

======
gizzlon
Wow, that guy have some cool experiments: <http://hakim.se/experiments>

------
peteretep
This is very pretty, but I've never met a modal dialogue box on the web that
wasn't incredibly irritating and could have been done better in the interface
itself.

~~~
harlanlewis
I've never said this to anyone, but it sounds like you need to spend more time
exploring the internet.

------
lukifer
Definitely an improvement over the standard, and looks like it should degrade
gracefully on old browsers. I can't help but wonder if fixed/absolute elements
might not break the illusion, so beware. But still, (yet another) nice job
from Hakim!

------
quarterto
Cool concept, but very, very slow (c. 4fps) with Chrome 22 on a Core 2 Quad.

~~~
moconnor
Smooth and slick on my iPad; depends on support for hardware transforms.

~~~
quarterto
It's a combination of the blur filter, a huge monitor, and integrated
graphics. With blur turned off or the window resized, it's much smoother.

------
t4nkd
I thought this was really cool, but couldn't find a repo for this anywhere.
Instead of relying on his demo to exist forever, I've moved all his code(minus
analytics and sharing) into a github repo here:
<https://github.com/jonpaul/avgrund-demo>

Agreed, really cool concept, but a bit slow. I like where his head is at,
though, very cool.

~~~
csytan
Your intentions may be pure, but I think it's a bad idea to copy unlicensed
code into a public repo, especially without the author's permission.

~~~
casr
It would appear to already have a licence.

    
    
      /*!
       * avgrund 0.1
       * http://lab.hakim.se/avgrund
       * MIT licensed
       *
       * Created by Hakim El Hattab, http://hakim.se
       */

~~~
t4nkd
Which I would appear to be in compliance with :D

